# Mexican Cerveza Fg 1010



## shaunbrew (25/4/11)

i have a batch of mexican cerveza, been fermenting at 18-20 deg for 8 days no action in the airlock for last 3 days and final gravity is 1010, i forgot to get starting gravity when i brewed it
is this ok to bottle, worried about bottle bombs....... 
i used one tin of coopers and 700g malt extract and 300g dextrose
also what should be the conditioning time
thanks 
shaun
:beerbang:


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (25/4/11)

shaunbrew said:


> i have a batch of mexican cerveza, been fermenting at 18-20 deg for 8 days no action in the airlock for last 3 days and final gravity is 1010, i forgot to get starting gravity when i brewed it
> is this ok to bottle, worried about bottle bombs.......
> i used one tin of coopers and 700g malt extract and 300g dextrose
> also what should be the conditioning time
> ...



Careful about mentioning airlock activity, it can be met with some interesting responses.

At 1.010 I would think your brew is finished but rely on your hydro, check the brew again two days after last measurement and if it's the same your right to go. It's a good idea to give the yeast more time to clean up after themselves anyway.


----------



## chrisherberte (25/4/11)

kittens?


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (25/4/11)

If by action, you mean airlock activity, I'm going to drop everything I'm doing, come over to your house, and choke a kitten in front of you as an object lesson.

Wonder how many homebrews butters had when he wrote that!!


----------



## shaunbrew (25/4/11)

nice please do i hate kittens ! after the object lesson can throw it out to me bull terrier he loves cats


----------



## goomboogo (26/4/11)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> Wonder how many homebrews butters had when he wrote that!!



It would depend on whether he had gone fishing first.


----------



## Pennywise (26/4/11)

I'd leave it in the fermentor for another couple of days, will help clean up the brew a bit (even though it looks to be pretty well finished fermenting). I'd condition for at least 4 weeks before sampling but it should be carbed & ready in about two. It will get better with age though. Only reason I see you getting bottle bombs is if you over prime the bottles or it's infected. I'd be happy bottling at that FG


----------

